# HERONS Fish food/tetra prima



## bhavik (13 Apr 2018)

Hi there i just wanted to ask if any one has tried either the HERONS High Protein Micro Granules, HERONS Cichlid Colour Granules or HERONS Micro Wafers with discus if so how have they gotten on with it? has it improved colour greatly compared to other foods out there?


----------



## bhavik (15 Apr 2018)

Any help at all?


----------



## Gill (15 Apr 2018)

I have had these sample packs >> HERONS High Protein Micro Granules, HERONS Cichlid Colour Granules. And fish readily took to them


----------



## bhavik (15 Apr 2018)

I see and did you see an improvement in the colours of the fish or anything?
I’m thinking of getting the micro granules for discus and the wafers as it as 250mg cantaxin


----------



## Gill (15 Apr 2018)

bhavik said:


> I see and did you see an improvement in the colours of the fish or anything?
> I’m thinking of getting the micro granules for discus and the wafers as it as 250mg cantaxin



TBH can't help with that, as Bought a Load of samples and just mixed them all up. Colors on my Cichlids did improve esp the rams.


----------



## bhavik (15 Apr 2018)

I see what did you feed them that improved the colour?


----------



## Gill (16 Apr 2018)

Cichlid Colour Granules


----------



## bhavik (16 Apr 2018)

I see how often were you feeding and how long did it take to notice the change?
Atm im feeding it to my discus


----------



## Gill (16 Apr 2018)

5ml soon every other day, saying that though. There was also Krill, Chlorella, Spriulina, Tubifex, Daphnia, Mealworms, Hikari Micro, Tetra Crispa all Mixed into that tub of food.


----------



## bhavik (1 May 2018)

would this be any good to feed discus in terms of colour/all round food


----------



## bhavik (3 May 2018)

Any help?


----------



## Gill (3 May 2018)

Sorry would not know about discus feeds as never kept them. 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## PBM3000 (3 May 2018)

Herons user here too.  Community tank.  Can't say I've seen much improvement in colours but very healthy fish and they snap it all up (HERONS Multi Micro Tropical Granules).


----------



## bhavik (3 May 2018)

PBM3000 said:


> Herons user here too.  Community tank.  Can't say I've seen much improvement in colours but very healthy fish and they snap it all up (HERONS Multi Micro Tropical Granules).


Yeah I thought it was just me I bought some of the cichilids colour enhanced granules and it doesn’t seem to help the colour of my fish at all!


----------



## bhavik (3 May 2018)

Anyone using tetra prima? How is that for the fish’s and also does anyone know how much astaxanthin the food as?


----------



## huongnguyenthi (4 May 2018)

I see what did you feed them that improved the colour?


----------



## bhavik (4 May 2018)

No I’m saying they didn’t improve their colour


----------



## akbar19942k10 (7 May 2018)

bhavik said:


> I see and did you see an improvement in the colours of the fish or anything?
> I’m thinking of getting the micro granules for discus and the wafers as it as 250mg cantaxin



Hi, I currently have two Zebra plecos and I picked up some German Blue Rams last Wednesday. I plan to keep rummy nose tetras and Red Turquoise/ Red Scribbled Discus too. I feed my fish 3 times a day with dry food in the morning, frozen brineshrimp in the afternoon and then frozen bloodworms in the evening. I find that there there is always uneaten Tetra Prima sitting at the bottom. My rams just seem to give it a go and then spit it back out again however they take really well to the frozen food. Today I got them to try JMC high protein granules, same again happened. So I got the rams to try some emergency goldfish flakes I had left over just to see if they would take to them, and it was as if that was what the rams were waiting for all along. So now I've got to thinking that Tetra tropical flake food for the rams and Hikari sinking wafers for the Zebra plecos are my best bet.
You could probably do the same, throw in different types of food to see which they lean towards most and then stick with that.
If possible ask the previous owners of the fish what they would feed them, this would save you time, money and trial and errors.
Also easier than said... try to have some patience 
Hope I've been of some help.


----------

